# Game Thread, Bulls vs Hornets, Dec 1, 7 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Chicago at New Orleans

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#cccccc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub vAlign=top>Stats:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell vAlign=top>Overall | Home/Away | < 10 Point Fav. | > 10 Point Fav. | < 10 Point Dog | > 10 Point Dog | Last 5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub vAlign=top>Records:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell vAlign=top>ATS Overall | Last 5 | Days Rest | After Win | After Loss | vs. Scoring | Over/Under </TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub vAlign=top>Teams:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell vAlign=top>Chicago Bulls | New Orleans Hornets </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Summary

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width=166>8:00 PM ET</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle width=88>W / L</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle width=72>ATS</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle width=59>H</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle width=66>A</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle width=62>O/U</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb align=left width=166>Chicago</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=88>5-9</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=72>6-8-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=59>3-1</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=66>2-8</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=62>8-6-0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb align=left width=166>New Orleans</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=88>8-7</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=72>7-8-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=59>4-2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=66>4-5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell width=62>4-11-0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!-- odds -->Live Odds | All Odds

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide id=_ctl0__ctl3_tblEventNew cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" bgColor=#cccccc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub></TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Home</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>O/U</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>BoDog.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3.5 -110</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>WSEX.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3.5 -110</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>184 -110</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>SportsInteraction.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3.5 -110</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>PinnacleSports.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3.5 -105</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>184 -111</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>Sportsbook.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>5Dimes.com</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>OFF</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide id=_ctl0__ctl3_tblLegend cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datacell>Best home line</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell-hi width="50%">Recent line moves</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- end odds -->

Quickchart Matchup http://chicagosports.sportsdirectinc.com/data/nba/game/g5_ats_8.html

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide id=Odds_matchup cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>







Chicago Off vs.







New Orleans Def </TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datacell>







97.3 Pts F







92.6 Pts A







44.8 FG%







43.6 FG%







40.9 Reb.







42.9 Reb. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide id=Odds_matchup cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>







New Orleans Off vs.







Chicago Def </TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datacell>







91.5 Pts F







96.6 Pts A







42.8 FG%







46.9 FG%







42.9 Reb.







40.8 Reb. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





<!-- start trends -->Recent Trends

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 bgColor=#999999><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb vAlign=top width="29%">Chicago:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>
<LI class=cov_more><?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-16"?>Over is 7-2 in CHI last 9 road games. 
Over is 16-5-1 in CHI last 22 vs. NBA Southwest.
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb vAlign=top width="29%">New Orleans:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-16"?>Over is 11-4 in NO last 15 vs. NBA Central.
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb vAlign=top width="29%">Head to Head:</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-16"?>Road team is 7-3 ATS in the last 10 meetings.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--
<textarea name="_ctl0:_ctl4:txtXML" id="_ctl0__ctl4_txtXML" cols="100" rows="20"></textarea>--><!-- end trends -->

Injuries

Chicago Bulls
<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="15%">Player</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="5%"> </TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="25%">Status/Updated</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=left width="55%">Notes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datacell colSpan=4>No injuries to report.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
New Orleans Hornets
<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="15%">Player</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="5%"> </TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="25%">Status/Updated</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=left width="55%">Notes</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datacell>West, D </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>F</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*Doub Fri* - Hand - 11/30/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>Recovering from a hand injury. Still dealing with resulting elbow inflammation.</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datacell>Stojakovic, P </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>F</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*Doub Fri* - Back - 11/30/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>Suffered back spasms during the game on Nov 24th.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Overall Stats | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Off</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>For</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">97.3
91.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">44.8
42.8</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">37.9
31.9</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">70.6
69.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">40.9
44.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Def</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Agst.</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">96.6
92.6</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">46.9
43.6</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">34.7
30.2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">76.9
74.4</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">40.8
42.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Home/Away Stats | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Off</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>For</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">97.3
90.7</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">45.0
41.2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">38.1
41.1</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">68.7
65.2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">38.6
44.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Def</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Agst.
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">101.3
89.0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">48.6
43.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">36.5
27.2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">77.1
70.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">43.1
47.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Last 5 | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Off</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>For
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">99.4
82.6</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">44.0
38.7</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">37.9
29.2</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">72.3
62.8</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">42.8
44.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Def</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Agst.
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FG%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3P%
</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>FT%</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb width="22%">CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="20%">99.6
88.6</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="17%">47.0
42.9</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="15%">31.5
27.7</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="14%">70.4
76.0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right width="12%">44.2
47.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


ATS Records | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="25%"> </TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Overall</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Home</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Away</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>6-8-0
7-8-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>3-1-0
3-3-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>3-7-0
4-5-0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

ATS on Days Rest | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub> </TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>0 Days</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>1 Day</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>2 Days</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>3+ Days</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>1-2-0
1-3-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>2-3-0
3-4-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>2-3-0
2-1-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>1-0-0
1-0-0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Over/Under Records | In Depth

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub width="25%"> </TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Overall</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Home</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right width="25%">Away</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>CHI
NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>8-6-0
4-11-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>1-3-0
1-5-0</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>7-3-0
3-6-0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*More Records:*
Last 5 | After Win | After Loss | vs. Scoring 

*More Stats:*
<!-- Makes conference link only when two teams are in the same conference --><!-- Makes conference link only when two teams are in the same division -->< 10 Point Fav. | > 10 Point Fav. | < 10 Point Dog | > 10 Point Dog 



Recent Meetings

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Home</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Away</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Line</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=left>ATS</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>3/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*CHI 96* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO 82</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-6.5/188.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/U</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>2/1/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 100* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 95</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-3.5/185</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>3/18/05</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 90</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 94* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-7/180</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>1/5/05</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO 89</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*CHI 95* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>2.5/177</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>3/3/04</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 100* (OT)</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 97</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-9.5/186.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>1/10/04</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*CHI 89* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO 84</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>4/182</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/U</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/6/03</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 91</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 97* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3.5/184</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/8/03</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO 106</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*CHI 109* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-11/186.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/O</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>1/17/03</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 90* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 83</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-7.5/189</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI/U</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/3/02</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI 90</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*NO 115* </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>1.5/183</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NO/O</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Chicago: Next 5 and Last 10 Games

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>vs.</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Score</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Line</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>ATS</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Mar</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle colSpan=2>Where</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/8/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>TOR</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*127-106 *(W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-11/207</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>10.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>4/19/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>CHI</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/6/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>PHI</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*108-123 *(L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-1.5/191</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-16.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>11/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>PHI</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/4/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>BOS</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*100-94 *(W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-2/195</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>4.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>4/1/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>CHI</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/2/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WAS</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*103-101 *(W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-4/197.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-2.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>4/14/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>CHI</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/1/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@NO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*96-82 *(W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-6.5/188.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>7.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>3/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>CHI</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>vs.</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Score</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Line</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>ATS</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Mar</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>CHI FG</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Opp FG</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/28/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>NY</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*102-85* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-7/198.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>10.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>37/84</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>33/69</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>48-36</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/25/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@NY</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*106-95* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-2/199.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>9.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>38/84</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>34/73</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>41-49</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@PHI</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*108-123* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-1.5/191</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-16.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>40/73</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>42/78</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>36-34</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/21/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@DEN</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*109-113* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3/206.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-1.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>39/90</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>41/89</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>47-51</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/19/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@LAL</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*72-82* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3/195.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-7.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>27/80</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>28/70</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>42-51</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/17/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@SA</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*83-100* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>8/184.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-9.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>33/72</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>37/72</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>39-40</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/16/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@HOU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*100-101* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>5/181</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>4.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/79</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>34/78</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35-48</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/14/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@DAL</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*99-111* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>4/189.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-8.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>39/86</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>40/80</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>40-46</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/11/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>IND</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*89-80* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-6.5/187</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>2.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>31/81</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>29/65</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>51-28</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/9/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@CLE</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*94-113* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>4/183</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-15.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>40/91</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>45/79</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>30-47</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

New Orleans: Next 5 and Last 10 Games

<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>vs.</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Score</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Line</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>ATS</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Mar</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=middle colSpan=2>Where</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/11/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CLE</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*101-103 *(L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>0/191.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-2.0 </TD><TD class="sdi-datacell " align=right>4/10/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>NO</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/9/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@GS</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*116-121 *(L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>1.5/196.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-3.5 </TD><TD class="sdi-datacell " align=right>11/9/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>GS</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/8/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@SEA</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*104-99 *(W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-4/207</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>1.0 </TD><TD class="sdi-datacell " align=right>4/12/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>NO</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/6/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@LAL</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*95-115 *(L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>13/192.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-7.0 </TD><TD class="sdi-datacell " align=right>4/19/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>LAL</TD></TR><TR align=left><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>12/1/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHI</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*82-96 *(L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>6.5/188.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-7.5 </TD><TD class="sdi-datacell " align=right>3/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=middle colSpan=2>CHI</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Date</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>vs.</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Score</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>Line</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub>ATS</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Mar</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>NO FG</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Opp FG</TD><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub align=right>Reb</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/28/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>TOR</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*77-94* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-4/187.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-21.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>32/77</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/78</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>41-42</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/25/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@DAL</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*73-85* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>9.5/187</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-2.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>28/78</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>26/67</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>49-46</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/24/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>MIN</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*79-86* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-4.5/184</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-11.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>27/80</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/73</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>42-52</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/22/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@PHO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*83-92* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>8.5/210.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-0.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>34/85</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>33/70</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>40-41</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/21/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>MIA</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*101-86* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-4.5/184</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>10.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>37/88</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>32/87</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>52-55</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/18/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@MIN</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*99-96* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>3/185.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>6.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>39/81</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/85</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>37-50</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/15/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@DET</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*100-99* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>7.5/188.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WO</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>8.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>38/86</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>38/73</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>44-35</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/14/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>CHAR</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*94-85* (W) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-7/191.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>WU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>2.0 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/86</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>35/77</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>44-50</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/12/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@LAC</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*76-92* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>5.5/192.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-10.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>31/68</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>32/77</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>38-35</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb>11/10/06</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>@POR</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>*91-92* (L) </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>-2.5/186.5</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell>LU</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>-3.5 </TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>36/83</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>28/67</TD><TD class=sdi-datacell align=right>44-36</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=sdi-data-wide cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sdi-datahead-sub-nb align=middle>Matchup Help</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

From http://chicagosports.sportsdirectin...spx?page=/data/nba/matchups/g5_summary_7.html


----------



## Mindlib (Apr 18, 2006)

West,Peja & Bobby is out, Bulls have nice chance to win in Oklahoma.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Mindlib said:


> *West,Peja & Bobby is out,* Bulls have nice chance to win in Oklahoma.


But I thought you trusted your cousin? :wink:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

No perimeter shooting, weak inside game. Bulls should run away with this one as long as the guard trio knocks down some shots.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm going to this game tonight. Should be fun. Hope the Bulls can pull out a win.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Should be fun to look at rebounding stats after the game is over. Should be an easy day for Big Ben on the D side. Hope CP3 doesn't tear up are point guards, and less of a worry, hope Tyson doesn't go JR Smith on our ***


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

It does look like we caught the Hornets on an ideal night. Hopefully we take advantage, and don't put up one of those stinkfests we tend to allow to happen in these situations.

Bulls 97
Hornets 85

Wallace and Chandler both end up with 12 boards. PJ Brown 38/12/8. OK, maybe not.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Radio guy just said Malik Allen has the "stomach flu" so we'll see probably see Sweetney tonight. The radio guy didn't say the last part but that's what I think.:biggrin:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

narek said:


> The Radio guy just said Malik Allen has the "stomach flu" so we'll see probably see Sweetney tonight. The radio guy didn't say the last part but that's what I think.:biggrin:


Hopefully with no West, it means we can see more Crapper. That guy deserves to be the next one called against a team without much mass up front.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Good start..

5-0


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Marc Jackson is still in the league? That's news to me.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

eh. 7-5 NOK. A few missed layups already for our part.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler giving our rebounders a vicious flogging.

3 second violation. Ben Wallace is USELESS.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

great start by chandler..


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm expecting Chandler to play well tonight. He gets up for situations like these - what I'd like to see is us trying to exploit any overaggressiveness on his part and get him in foul trouble. He's gotten better at avoiding it, though. Just hopefully we still win.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich atleast hitting his shots. 

Deng blocked CHandler!

Duhon with the foul.

This team is nothing mlike we've been in recent years. No discipline.......no intelligence.......I thought Skiles was all about defense and Basketball IQ


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Chandler on Defense tonight is exactly what I expected from Wallace.....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mason the latest to be made to look like a hall of famer.


Wallace is less offensive co-ordinated than Chandler!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going say it, cause it's been boling in me for a while now - WALLACE IS A HUGE BUST OF A SIGNING. TT IS a luxury pick that we didn't have the luxury of taking. Paxson did not improve this team


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

That's the Tyson I know and love.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I see the ref's are letting TC play this year,i've seen 3 or 4 time's that we drove into him that their was a lot of contact and no call.If that where last year they would blow the whistle,i wonder why the ref's aren't picking on him anymore now,might i its guess the jersey change.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng could shoot that crap shot a little less


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ballerkingn said:


> I see the ref's are letting TC play this year,i've seen 3 or 4 time's that we drove into him that their was a lot of contact and no call.If that where last year they would blow the whistle,i wonder why the ref's aren't picking on him anymore now,might i its guess the jersey change.


You know . . . I have to agree with you. That drive on Deng would have drawn a whistle last year. Strange.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL they can have him back if they want


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben Carry The Ball always Gordon.................


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I love Ben but this must be the 80th ****ing carry this season, make an adjustment damnit


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Stupid offensive foul on Chandler - That's the Chandler I know


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Stupid offensive foul on Chandler - That's the Chandler I know



That being said, I'd give the Ben Wallace for Chandler in a heartbeat


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Simmons has lost a lot of weight since draft day -- I hardly recognize him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hornets are 1-8 from the freethrow line! Thank goodness!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

back in front...22-20. If we could shoot better than 35% and NOK continues to brick their FTs, we might be on to something. :lol:

edit: make that 26-20. SWEETS!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sweetney looks like one of those lumbering center circa 1985; but he's 6'9.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mike Sweetney is the MAC DADDY & THe BIG MAC....................Rapped in one BOB'S Big Boy Body!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NO are missing a bunch of their best players. Now I know we suck on the road but there's no way we should lose this game. No way.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i'm really starting to think we should send down TT,and give Sweet's his spot,because when AG is 100% sweet's is usually the man out,but with TT gone playing in the d league (hopefully a lot which he need's) we can then play sweet's more.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> NO are missing a bunch of their best players. Now I know we suck on the road but there's no way we should lose this game. No way.


You'd think so. But this team, even the last 2 years, has had a knack for blowing golden opportunity-type games like this.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Stop teasing me Michael. :|


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyson's foul on Deng was pretty damn silly. Big run by the Bulls. 
BTW anyone else loving the fact that Wallace is finally picking Noc up after Noc draws yet another charge?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

great ball thus far,by us.But 1 thing is clear now,TT should be sent down to the D-league for awhile he's just to much right now,and isn't really helping the team when's he's out thier.and we cann't afford any rookie mistake's right now on this vet team.I like though what SS is trying to do in playing him when where ever up to get him some rep's.Still he could be maybe starting and developing down in the D-league.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, the Bulls are doing what they should...starting to play hard and assert themselves. I agree with the send TT down notion (except he's got a reported weakness in being criticized so it will be hard to do that to him).

I have to say we are really NO better than we were last season. Deng is better, but Wallace V Chandler is a wash. Gordon this season has been less than what we need. Hinrich his usual solid, but not spectacular.

We're a one and done playoff team likely


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> We're a one and done playoff team likely



Well, you've improved since a page ago. You'll be touting a dynasty by the end of the thread. :raised_ey


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Holy Crap.....Linton Johnson III is the kiss of death that your season is a wash..........


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

our defense has picked it up second quarter... im hoping this is a good sign for our improved defense for the month of december.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Ex-Bulls are all stepping up to our rescue.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

LOL - Sham..I have consistently believed we are a one and done playoff team.

I am very frustrated with the reulsts of our "BIG OFFSEASON".


Gordon is the Carry over machine.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need to thump a team like this when their go to guy is not playing. 

Three former bulls playing against us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to see Thomas getting playing time tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ring It Up Noc!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well so much for defense. 53-43. We are scoring but not making any stops.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I am glad to see Thomas getting playing time tonight.


same. its also encouraging that his getting signifcant time, not garbage time.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> Well so much for defense. 53-43. We are scoring but not making any stops.


i think its getting better though to be honest, its slowly getting there. im seeing improvements from the past week, which isn't saying much. but we're heading in the right direction i think.. 

speaking of offense, we're 9-13 from the 3 point stripe.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> same. its also encouraging that his getting signifcant time, not garbage time.


sadly the results so far are the same as previous games. For a kid with his quickness, he can afford to slow down and let the game come to him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Chill, Tyrus!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

L.O.B said:


> sadly the results so far are the same as previous games. For a kid with his quickness, he can afford to slow down and let the game come to him.


but playing time in significant points of the game is important for someone as young as TT. its all about experience, and he'll get better..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Just got home from work to read the thread as far as updates on the game...all i've seen is a bunch of whining by chifaninca

turn the channel, we're up by 11?

why don't u just send all the bulls to N.O. for Chandler since u miss him so damn much...maybe we'd finally get past the 1st round then..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> but playing time in significant points of the game is important for someone as young as TT. its all about experience, and he'll get better..


Exactly!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

he needs to be sent down,for awhile Still IMO.talking about TT.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

and the ref's are giving the home court adv toward's the NOH,still we are up.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> but playing time in significant points of the game is important for someone as young as TT. its all about experience, and he'll get better..


BTW after Thomas's steal and subsequent turnover I am amazed old school Skiles didn't pull his rookie ***. The kid needs to :chill:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ballerkingn said:


> he needs to be sent down,for awhile Still IMO.talking about TT.


I'm not sure I agree with this. Thomas needs to learn to play in the flow of an NBA game. He showed in the summer league that he can excel against lackluster competition, I don't know what repeating that experience would really accomplish.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The kid is better than a good AMOUNT of NBA talents, and u wanna send him to the D-League?

Let him learn from the team.......NO Masked Cursing ROY a D-league


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

jbulls said:


> I'm not sure I agree with this. Thomas needs to learn to play in the flow of an NBA game. He showed in the summer league that he can excel against lackluster competition, I don't know what repeating that experience would really accomplish.



:clap:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace only has one rebound, but quite frankly i could care less if we win this game. Im sick of people nit picking at individuals all the time and not focusing on the team and our chemistry. If we can pick up our team chemistry win some games, im all up for Wallace only picking up a handful of rebounds if his boxing out helps teammates get the other rebounds.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TT needs, what Skiles is giving him right now, some minutes in a situation he can suceed in. Choose the match up and the game situation. Before we start talking about demoting him, lets see what minutes Skiles can find him during our up coming 8 game home stretch. 

I for one think you'll see alot more of Thabo and TT over the next 8 games.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

Someone notify the league: the Hornets have 1 too many points. 

When Hinrich fouled Paul and the refs called a "clear path" foul they give him 2 free throws and possession instead of just 1. He made both. 


I can't post a link for some reason but the rulebook at nba.com says, "one free throw attempt and possession of the ball on the sideline nearest the spot where play was interrupted if an offensive player, or a teammate, is fouled while having a clear-path-to-the-basket."

hopefully it won't matter. 

go bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Chris Paul? Best young PG in the game right now. What an amazing 1st half he's had/


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How about Chris Paul? Best young PG in the game right now. What an amazing 1st half he's had/


He sure did!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ohhh, Deng is a stud.

Paul is a very good distributor.


Paul must love Chandler.


Anyone else note that the refs are calling the fouls on Chandler that were constantly called in years past.


Wow, Duhon with a 4th foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thank you Tyson!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If Wallace and Chandler both foul out, it could mean 24 missed free throws


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc can't get a break.

Quick fouls on him, but paul can run over people?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben Gordons turnovers are just as excruitatingly painful as Chandlers offensive fouls..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This game is a foul fest.

Gordon was just giving Butler some shooting tips


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Paul passe sit o himself. Paul pushes Hinrich off.....

another Bulls TO


Wallace picked up the Charge


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Is anyone sick of Stacey King, easy to second guess everything, I mean, no one's perfect, he should know


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

these ref's Suck!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Where is this game being televised?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

oh yeah both guys' who dissagree with me on TT being send down i dissagree with both of u,TT needs playing time.The D-league can provide that,and also give up him so much needed timing and hopefully slow him down a bit,he's too wild.And if he's better then most of the nba why isn't he starting or playing more min's that statement made no sense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Paul is 1 rebound away from a triple double


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I get extremely annoyed with Neil Funk's endless use of the phrase "and the rebound hauled down". I like Funk, but not that phrase.

CAR BOOT!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Paul is 1 rebound away from a triple double


And 5 steals away from a quadruple double


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

lets hope NO doesn't make a run at us, with Wallace, Hinrich and Duhon sitting with four fouls.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> And 5 steals away from a quadruple double


He can get that quadruple double aslong as we get the win!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Isn't it rare to have three announcers on your home broadcasting team?

I'm cool with Stacy, he keeps it real.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

chibul said:


> Where is this game being televised?


CSN in Chicago.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Paul 15 points, 12 assists, 10 rebounds, 5 steals.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

When's the last time 3 starters had 4 fouls in just three quarters?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> And 5 steals away from a quadruple double


4 more turnovers and he can get a quintuple double.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> And 5 steals away from a quadruple double


And a quarter and a bit away from a loss. Using the wins as end and be all measure of PG effectiveness logic, doesn't that make this performance moot?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> 4 more turnovers and he can get a quintuple double.


Let's hope for that!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

WOW - Deng clears away everyone, then delivers.

Deng is really showing improvement to his game this season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> And a quarter and a bit away from a loss. Using the wins as end and be all measure of PG effectiveness logic, doesn't that make this performance moot?


Hornets are missing Peja. They've been losing without him, and were winning a lot with him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> 4 more turnovers and he can get a quintuple double.



That would be a feat I'd enjoy seeing


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Thabo gets Thabo'd


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

deng needs to post up more often i don't know who's in control of that.Either scot or deng himself or even the pg's,still we need that for game's.and o yeah the ref's suck that was a steal by thobo.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

How is tripping our player not a foul?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a godawful lineup on the floor for the bulls.

Sweeney, Sefalosha, Thomas, Brown, and Gordon


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Hornets are missing Peja. They've been losing without him, and were winning a lot with him.



Oh, so the quality of the players you're surrounded by DOES make a difference after all? Gotcha.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sefolosha is playing as well as Thomas is poorly.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Butlers has been keeping NO relatively close, which gives them a chance still. I won't be happy untill we're up atleast 20 plus points....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Thabo stops a run..............

TT gets called for a phantom goal tending


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Oh, so the quality of the players you're surrounded by DOES make a difference after all? Gotcha.


Of course it does. But organizations win championships, somehow.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn.........Someone might want to guard Butler


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

hm, that lead went from 17 to 9 awfully quick.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Of course it does. But organizations win championships, somehow.



You're both wrong..........Not wearing haedbands is the key to a good team. LOL


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

make that a SIX point lead.


yikes.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> hm, that lead went from 17 to 9 awfully quick.


make it 6.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> hm, that lead went from 17 to 9 awfully quick.



Down to 6 at the start of 4th Q.


Gotta tighten up, bring back Hinrich


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sefolosha is just going around Chris Paul like this were the olypmics. So smooth -- he's going to be a good one before his career is done.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> ...... But organizations win championships, somehow.


See below


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chris Paul now with 16 assists. WOW


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Of course it does. But organizations win championships, somehow.


Okay. I guess it just strikes me as somewhat funny that the same guy who took Kirk Hinrich to task for not winning as a rookie with CBA caliber teammates is now "ooh'ing" and "aah'ing" over Chris Paul's stat line in what's been a losing effort so far.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Yay Kirk, and yay Butler for missing.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Wallace with FOUR rebounds.

$48 million dollars.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

the refs sucks tonite


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Does Thabo also have more arch on his shot than he did ten games ago?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Okay. I guess it just strikes me as somewhat funny that the same guy who took Kirk Hinrich to task for not winning as a rookie with CBA caliber teammates is now "ooh'ing" and "aah'ing" over Chris Paul's stat line in what's been a losing effort so far.


New Orleans is missing West and Bobby Jackson, too. That Paul is doing this without the help of his best players is studly.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's a different game when we have an inside offensive presence.............


How much of this is Wallace being banged up?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Does Thabo also more arch on his shot than he did ten games ago?


seems to me like it comes and goes. his form isn't that consistent. Hopefully the Bulls have a shot doctor on the case.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Okay. I guess it just strikes me as somewhat funny that the same guy who took Kirk Hinrich to task for not winning as a rookie with CBA caliber teammates is now "ooh'ing" and "aah'ing" over Chris Paul's stat line in what's been a losing effort so far.


Not only is Peja out, but so is West and Bobby Jackson. And one of those very same CBA caliber players is on the court for the Hornets during crunch time - Linton Johnson.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Do you folks like this lineup? Add a center from next year's draft in the mix and it's the one that's probably going to be our starting lineup:

Draft
Noc
Luol
Sefolosha
Hinrich


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls are shooting 49% for the game!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

our SFs are doing the job tonight. Noc 24/10, Deng 17/5/3, at efficient clips.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> New Orleans is missing West and Bobby Jackson, too. That Paul is doing this without the help of his best players is studly.


Of course it is. If you think I'm criticizing Chris Paul, you're totally missing the point here.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

harley said:


> the refs sucks tonite


agreed 10000%,thank god we've winning though.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

What's it going to take to get Sweets regular minutes?

He's our only offensive post threat


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Glad they came out fast in the 4th. I'm resting a little easier with a 13 point lead. Hope the d tightens up for the homestretch and we keep getting looks.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Duhon has played 14 mins and we're up and winning SKiles. Put that in your notes..!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

.. and just as i post that, Skiles subs him back in. (pulls hair)


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Crapper hasn't even played. Guess I missed the mark on that prediction.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Chris Paul is going to keep scoring -- because he's just that good -- but Sef is playing him better than any one else tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Do you folks like this lineup? Add a center from next year's draft in the mix and it's the one that's probably going to be our starting lineup:
> 
> Draft
> Noc
> ...


Bulls look pretty good with Sweetney out there. I guess Allen's sitting out, so it's minutes by default.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Du back to the bench 5 seconds - 5th foul


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

GET DUHON OUT OF THERE DAMMIT!!

He has definitly made some contributions to this team in the past, but urgh. He fustrates me, i rather him being sent down the CBA or traded. Give Thabo more mintues..


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Du back to the bench 5 seconds - 5th foul


Thank you ref's!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Time to go bump the pargo update thread. 

Thabo got thabo'd


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

this team just can't step on NOK's neck and end this, can they? sheesh.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Duhon is going to lose this game for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> this team just can't step on NOK's neck and end this, can they? sheesh.


Maybe skiles thinks the lead is big enough that he can get some of the guys some quality crunch time minutes...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ha. Chris Paul showing up the rook. That's going to make Sportscenter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> this team just can't step on NOK's neck and end this, can they? sheesh.



Contrary to what papers say........The Bulls don't have a closer. We lack that one guy who can stop a run consistently, can draw a foul when we need one, can STEP on the other teams neck and not let them get up.


Paul is a bonafide star who is keeping his team in the game with driving and getting bogus fouls or hitting a key shot


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

bring back ben and kirk. refs blow another easy call.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Time to go bump the pargo update thread.
> 
> Thabo got thabo'd


I don't miss Pargo :clap2:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles is doing everything in power to lose this game. What the **** is wrong with him? Did this idiot NOT learn anything from the Denver game? We had a 20 point lead mid way through the 3rd qtr and he decides to bench everybody who can play on this squad(Kirk, Deng, Noce and Wallace) w/ the exception of Gordon. What happens? An injury depleted, offensively challenged, pathetic team team like NO cuts the lead down to 5. Now in this 4th qtr Gordon and Kirk are still on the damn bench w/ the game close. Duhon and Thabo are stinking it up.

What the hell does he have against us blowing NO out? This game should've been over a long time ago.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Clutch shot by Gordon...

Need a defensive stop..............NICE by NOC


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

woo...thank you ben and andres.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles is doing everyting in power to lose this game. What the **** is wrong with him? Did this idiot learn anything from the Denver game? We had a 20 point lead mid way through the 3rd qtr and he decides to bench everybody who can play on tihs squad(Kirk, Deng, Noce and Wallace) w/ the exception of Gordon. What happens? An injury depleted, offensively challenged team like NO cuts the lead down to 5. Now in this 4th qtr Gordon and Kirk are sitll on the damn bench. Duhon and Thabo are stinking it up.
> 
> What the hell does he have against us blowing NO out? This would've been 25 point lead if he was smart enough to play our best players.


Yep. It as if Skiles is unwilling to go for the kill thinking that the opponents will always come back and he needs his best players in reserve.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc can be pretty clutch from time to time.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Not getting to watch the game, is this another game where the refs call every foul on us? And I agree that Skiles has almost blown this game for us. I'm following it on cbssportsline and I was cussing at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chris Paul owes Duhon some flowers for that.................

Atleast by him dinner if your gonna jump him that way.


Glad to see Ref's requirements are still Deaf, Dumb and BLIND


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Noc can be pretty clutch from time to time.


He sure can. That's the biggest thing he has that Luol hasn't shown, IMO. Glad to have him on our side.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

They are in the bonus and of course we aren't. Wallace fouls out. My bad, maybe he doesn't, on cbs it says he has 6 fouls.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles is doing everyting in power to lose this game. What the **** is wrong with him? Did this idiot learn anything from the Denver game? We had a 20 point lead mid way through the 3rd qtr and he decides to bench everybody who can play on tihs squad(Kirk, Deng, Noce and Wallace) w/ the exception of Gordon. What happens? An injury depleted, offensively challenged team like NO cuts the lead down to 5. Now in this 4th qtr Gordon and Kirk are sitll on the damn bench. Duhon and Thabo are stinking it up.
> 
> What the hell does he have against us blowing NO out? This would've been 25 point lead if he was smart enough to play our best players.


He's been playing this game to get Thabo and Tyrus minutes. If you wanted to prove that Skiles is committed to getting them development minutes, this should be case number one. We're not going to lose this game -- and Skiles has traded the big league for a chance to get the rookies some minutes under their belts.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, that's the best thing I've seen Wallace do as a Bull. That was a sweet pass.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> He's been playing this game to get Thabo and Tyrus minutes. If you wanted to prove that Skiles is committed to getting them development minutes, this should be case number one. We're not going to lose this game -- and Skiles has traded the big league for a chance to get the rookies some minutes under their belts.


It's also worth noting that 4 out of our 5 starters have 5 fouls at this point. Skiles' substitution patterns are a little wacky sometimes, but foul trouble has definitely been a factor in that regard today.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we not have the Chris Paul vs. Kirk Hinrich question anymore? I know the answer!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

chifaninca said:


> What's it going to take to get Sweets regular minutes?
> 
> He's our only offensive post threat


My guess would be for him to quit channeling Oliver Miller.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">2:06</td><td> NOK - Alley-oop dunk by D. Mason. Assist: C. Paul</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
WOW


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I think we knew the answer the first week of last season.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gotta give it to Stacey King on that one:

Why is Hinrich even passing the ball to Gordon on a cut intended for a rise up jumper with half the shotclock yet.

Dumb by Kirk. Dumb.

Kirk just shot it again with half a shotclock yet. Is he high? If we would have held the ball longer inside of 3 minutes, we never would have lost the Kings game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc: 29 pts 13 rebs


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Jannero Pargo's in another uniform and he's still making me want to grab a sharp object!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Can we not have the Chris Paul vs. Kirk Hinrich question anymore? I know the answer!


...and that's nothing against Kirk. Nothing at all.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I can't believe NO is making this a game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Come freakin' on. Paul stops and pops. 

Noc and Tyson almost get into it. Tyson looks like he had position to me but we get the call.

The announcers are calling for Sweetney. :lol:

Kirk nails a three. That probably does it for us.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

BIGGGGGGGG 333333333333333333 Bye kirk.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gotta give it to Stacey King on that one:
> 
> Why is Hinrich even passing the ball to Gordon on a cut intended for a rise up jumper with half the shotclock yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah...I've wondered on various occasions about this. Kirk doesn't seem to know how to play at any speed but "kind of in a hurry" speed. Even if we're up 5 with a minute left, he has his eye out for a quick shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Gotta give it to Stacey King on that one:
> 
> Why is Hinrich even passing the ball to Gordon on a cut intended for a rise up jumper with half the shotclock yet.
> 
> ...


There is Kirks answer. Ring it up!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Neil Funk stays "stake through the heart". Hasn't he heard of dagger? Hmmm? :yay:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im glad that this game is all but over. Im more than happy with the win, but im not happy that as people have mentioned when we had them down, we didn't just cut their head off and run away with it. We let them back and they made it a game, and gave me heart issues once again.

But a win is a win.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Rasual Butler is channelling Reggie or something. Ugh.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

If we over dribble, discontinue dribble, or turn it over. Im going to throw up in my mouth.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> There is Kirks answer. Ring it up!


Obviously I'm happy Kirk made that bailout 3, but his poor decisions in angling for an early shot with a lead late in the game have been far too frequent. They don't even guard him when he's dribbling up by halfcourt. Why not hold the ball 5-8 seconds longer? It adds up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

For ****'s sake!

Pete Myers got a new suit!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And the moronic coaching continues...

Our real opponent tonight has been Scott Skiles.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Obviously I'm happy Kirk made that bailout 3, but his poor decisions in angling for an early shot with a lead late in the game have been far too frequent. They don't even guard him when he's dribbling up by halfcourt. Why not hold the ball 5-8 seconds longer? It adds up.


Yup, we really need to improve our clock management.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I like keeping Wallace in the game; it shows confidence in his ability to shoot free throws which is going to be more important in the long run. I still don't see us losing this game.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we just get this game over with?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Obviously I'm happy Kirk made that bailout 3, but his poor decisions in angling for an early shot with a lead late in the game have been far too frequent. They don't even guard him when he's dribbling up by halfcourt. Why not hold the ball 5-8 seconds longer? It adds up.


No no, i definitly agree with what you guys say. I was just doing a little play by play thats all.. haha.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

SS is the most stubborness coach i ever seen.it won't keep sweet's in and now playing wallace in a FT situation.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> And the moronic coaching continues...
> 
> Our real opponent tonight has been Scott Skiles.


His 15th consecutive poor coaching effort :chill:


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

Bulls have 4 players who avg. 15 points or more


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> And the moronic coaching continues...
> 
> Our real opponent tonight has been Scott Skiles.


Then our MVP of the game has to go to Noc.

31 pts on 12-23 fg and 5-9 3pt

13 rebs, 4 offensive


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Now when we need D he take's ben out,WTF is scot doing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wallace in for offense, out for defense? Bizarre.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> He's been playing this game to get Thabo and Tyrus minutes.


Then he needs to make sure the rooks are surrounded by guys who can play . I don't wanna see a lineup of PJ, Sweetney, Thabo, Tyrus and Ben or Duhon when the opposition is making a run. Not when we already are a team that can't keep a lead. Not when we suck on the road. Not when we have a 5-9 record.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Further proof that we can get rid of Nocioni and give VK his minutes...

Seriously, I dont know if Noc can be described as "clutch" but I get the feeling that unlike other Bulls players (except Gordon) he isnt afraid to miss, he isnt afraid of responsability.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

good freaking grief!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Break His Wrist!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Hinrich really is a terrible clutch free throw shooter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rasul Butler is averaging 5 ppg this season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Further proof that we can get rid of Nocioni and give VK his minutes...
> 
> Seriously, I dont know if Noc can be described as "clutch" but I get the feeling that unlike other Bulls players (except Gordon) he isnt afraid to miss, he isnt afraid of responsability.


Yup. I've advocated moving Noc because I'm concerned the Bulls aren't gonna pay him. But my first preference would be to pay the man.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This is one two many times Hinrich has choked at the free throw line at crucial times of the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> good freaking grief!


Who is this Rasual Butler guy and how come he looks like an all-star?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i still feel though overall this game is close thanks to 40ft's by the hornet's without west or paja,just bad officating.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

unbelievable. 

Time to jinx Rasaul.......MISS! MISS!!!!! MISS!!!!!!! 

maybe I'll cross my fingers too.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Who is this Rasual Butler guy and how come he looks like an all-star?


Because this year, Skiles and the bulls have decided not to defend the 3 point line.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank God is Ben on the line.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I hate b.s games like this. I really do. I last 4 minutes have taken about 20 minutes.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

well he missed, but some guy named Chandler decided to complicate matters a bit by getting the board and putting it back.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Yup. I've advocated moving Noc because I'm concerned the Bulls aren't gonna pay him. But my first preference would be to pay the man.


He's really played better since being moved into the starting lineup. I think you have to count on him being your starting power forward long term if you have any chance of getting his best -- it's interesting ; I wonder where Tyrus fits long term.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Hinrich really is a terrible clutch free throw shooter.


so is gordan


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Gordon = choke


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Hinrich really is a terrible clutch free throw shooter.


so is gordon


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's not a very good clutch FT shooter either. C'MON BEN!!

Misses 1st :sigh:
Makes 2nd!

No timeouts for them. 2.4 seconds left. CP3 can't get the shot b4 the buzzer sounds off!

YAYYY! A WIN despite SKILES and the refs.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Why did they have to make this game SO PAINFUL AT THE END?!?!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Why did they have to make this game SO PAINFUL AT THE END?!?!


They want us to suffer.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

geez, we had to make that as stressful as possible. This team has a long way to go. But a W is a W.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rasul Butler looks like an all-star because teams have figured out how to make us work on defense, and because we also have to work on offense. Somethin's got to give, and right now it's the defense.

Unless our big men pick up their play and we switch up our strategies, we're sunk. We're a defensive team that's not playing defense. We can outscore bad teams, and we're going to put together a little streak against a bunch of bad teams. the Knicks, the Hornets without peja and west, the sixers, etc. But unless our big guys pick it up, we ain't going nowhere good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BAD DEFENSE AGAIN!

My goodness, we allowed 18 points in the final 3 minutes of the game.

That's absolutely god-awful no matter how you spin it.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Why did they have to make this game SO PAINFUL AT THE END?!?!


Cause we still haven't learned that killer instinct yet!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Hinrich really is a terrible clutch free throw shooter.


He can make a clutch 3,but not a clutch ft,weird,ur right though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Icky end, but I like the sound of a three game winning streak.

I'm of the opinion that I would want Noc on the line over any of the other Bulls with little time on the clock. For an edgy guy, his FT ritual appears to really calm him down. Ben looked a bit tight preparing for that second free throw. At least he hit it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> He's really played better since being moved into the starting lineup. I think you have to count on him being your starting power forward long term if you have any chance of getting his best -- it's interesting ; I wonder where Tyrus fits long term.


I don't think anyone know, including Paxson and Skiles.

Can we just play TT, Deng and Noc 32 minutes each long term and get 15-18 ppg and 5-7 rebounds per game out of all of them. I don't know what's the total average productions at the pf and sf positions is, but they might combine for 45-54 points and 15-21 rebounds


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

harley said:


> so is gordan


I don't know about that. Hinrich seems to me to be a far worse free throw shooter at the end of close games than at other times, and the numbers back that up. According to 82games.com, Hinrich shoots 69 percent from the free throw line in clutch situations, and 82 percent at other teams. That's the 7th largest negative discrepancy in the league.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

That was the worst display of coaching I have seen in awhile.

Bulls are lucky thjey got a win, in what could have been a blow out.

What the hell was Skiles thinking during that 3rd quarter...and leaving Wallace in at the end when we needed FT shooters. He made all the wrong decisions tonight, and somehow we still managed to pull out a win.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pathetic victory but I'll take it. Now is the time to PAD up our record against sorry opponents. Go Bulls!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

WTF is up with the foul count? 
Was that bad d on our part??????


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Bulls win. Knicks lose. A good day.

Washington here we come.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

darlets said:


> WTF is up with the foul count?
> Was that bad d on our part??????


refs weren't the best, but our perimeter defense is leaky and we reach more than we should, leading to foul calls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Is anyone else frightened at the fact that we allowed 18 pts in the final 3 minutes of the game? (I'm pretty sure that's what it was, because they had 90 very late in the game). That's just an absurd number.

Good news though...we have 8 home games in a row, all against fairly soft competition. This is our big chance to not only make up lost ground, but also gel our team together on the home court, figure out a rotation, and establish our identity. Yeah, that should've happened by now but this at least buys us some time.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

darlets said:


> I don't think anyone know, including Paxson and Skiles.
> 
> Can we just play TT, Deng and Noc 32 minutes each long term and get 15-18 ppg and 5-7 rebounds per game out of all of them. I don't know what's the total average productions at the pf and sf positions is, but they might combine for 45-54 points and 15-21 rebounds


Who knows when TT might be ready? But obviously Noc is and will take minutes away from him, so that could be counterproductive for the Bulls long term. Maybe. But I would keep Noc, he will be underpaid (just a feeling) and gets the job done. I dunno, I have a hard time imagining the Bulls Noc-less (and it would be painful to watch him against us).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

darlets said:


> I don't think anyone know, including Paxson and Skiles.
> 
> Can we just play TT, Deng and Noc 32 minutes each long term and get 15-18 ppg and 5-7 rebounds per game out of all of them. I don't know what's the total average productions at the pf and sf positions is, but they might combine for 45-54 points and 15-21 rebounds


Pippen, Kukoc, and Rodman basically split the combo-forward minutes right down the middle just fine, so I could see that working. Nocioni is probably the long-term option off the bench though.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Boy, I know Sweetney is fat and all. But he was extremely effective that first half and should have had more playing time.

Sweetney: 12 min - 7 pts, 6 rebs, 3 asts, 2 blks.

Wallace: 32 min - 1 pt, 4 rebs, 2 asts, 1 blk, 15 mil a year for next 4 years. Also have a 4 time DPOY and we gave up over 60 pts in the second half to a team without several of it's top guns. Wow...

I did approve of the Wallace signing when it happened, but it looks to have backfired. His game appears to be gone, and all that money is tied up in what looks to be an over the hill role player.

I know we won this game, but this still looks like the team who has been losing. Lousy D, DUMB dribbling into traffic turnovers. Only thing that has improved is shooting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Is anyone else frightened at the fact that we allowed 18 pts in the final 3 minutes of the game?


Not really given how Rasul Butler was pulling shots out of his a** at the end of the game. For the most part we played a very solid defensive game.

I was/am more frightened by Skiles' continuing incompetency at putting the right lineup on the floor at crucial situations of the game. Against a squad that didn't suck we likely could've lost this game after another Denver-like finish to the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Who is this Rasual Butler guy and how come he looks like an all-star?


so far this year Butler has really stunk,but he had a few really good games last year.I think he hit eight treys in about ten shots against the Clippers last year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Pippen, Kukoc, and Rodman basically split the combo-forward minutes right down the middle just fine, so I could see that working. Nocioni is probably the long-term option off the bench though.


Kukoc played a lot of guard and center, and Pippen played PG.

Pippen played over 3000 minutes and Kukoc maybe half that.

Rodman played a lot of C (in a 3 F kind of offense)... The 97 bulls had Longley (1472 minutes), Wennington (783 minutes), and Parrish (406 minutes) - ~2500 minutes... Jordan played 3100 by himself and that was good for 38 minutes/game.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

My favorite part of this game was Sweetney, this is what his supporters have been talking about, pretty good considering he also has the rust of not playing a lot. Okay, he's fat, he'll have to get reduced minutes, but that's a big difference from no minutes. Sometimes need a scoring option down there, they even double teamed him at one point, hello open guards


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> My favorite part of this game was Sweetney, this is what his supporters have been talking about, pretty good considering he also has the rust of not playing a lot. Okay, he's fat, he'll have to get reduced minutes, but that's a big difference from no minutes. Sometimes need a scoring option down there, they even double teamed him at one point, hello open guards


Which is interesting, because when Sweets was in there we were playing well. Then we didn't play him at all in the second half, or when we needed some easy baskets to stop the NO run. Almost as though he was put in just for trade bait. "Here you go guys, we have this overweight post player, his available! ANYONE LOOKING! HERE HE IS!!" (YANK!)


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

One of the worst officiated games I've seen in a long time. It was good to see Sweetney, Thomas and Sefolosha get some minutes. We didn't put them away like I'd hoped they'd do, but I'll take the win.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, it's a Win, so I'll take it. Like I've said before, nothing matters more than a win, and that's what we got. I agree that the way we won was really worrying, but at least we can put it in the books, and worry about our next opponent.

3 Wins....and counting! :clap2:


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Superstar game from Paul (with lots of help from his friends in striped suits).
Consequently, the Bulls depth at guard proved to be a decisive advantage.

Wallace was outplayed by Chander in every respect except one : Chandler gets more fouls. And that turned out to be important. The Bulls have trouble with 7 footers even when they can't shoot a lick. Cheapskate Rheinsdorf is exposed first hand.

Sweetney rediscovered! Kind of makes you want Malik Allen's cold to last a bit longer...

Free throws decide the game. No surprise there, but in this case NO can't convert at the line -- and that costs them the game. Anyone who thinks Paul wasn't given royal treatment by the refs either didn't see the game or is delusional -- he has officially reached LBJ status; at least on his home floor. The remarkable thing is that I really don't think he's that good of a point guard.

The referees kept a blow-out game close, but Skiles helped by giving his rookies a bit more burn than perhaps he should have.

Anyway, alls well that ends well!:clap2:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

narek said:


> Neil Funk stays "stake through the heart". Hasn't he heard of dagger? Hmmm? :yay:


He maybe doesn't want to pay royalties to Steve Buckhantz (Wizards)???? I've always associated that with him.

More impressions later ... I recorded the game, have yet to play it back, all I know is the final score  .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Free throws decide the game. No surprise there, but in this case NO can't convert at the line -- and that costs them the game. *Anyone who thinks Paul wasn't given royal treatment by the refs either didn't see the game or is delusional* -- he has officially reached LBJ status; at least on his home floor. The remarkable thing is that I really don't think he's that good of a point guard.



i wanted kirk to take him out. paul is a *****. yes, i said it. 

nocioni player of the game. outstanding.

funny to hear, were those boos from the home crowd, directed chandlers way with the fouling? tee hee.

skiles really needs to get over the duhonmanlove. just stop that. and yes, i really think the players are starting to tune skiles out. just a feeling you get. hideous coaching effort down the stretch. embarrassing even with the players in foul trouble. 

18 points allowed in the last three minutes? that's horrific. 

ben gordon really should not be the PG of this team. carry the ball much? thing should have a luggage tag. 

and yes, seeing pargo had me running to hide the sharp objects. old habits die hard. 

oh, and the refs sucked. wow. could bennet salatore be any further up chris pauls behind? just wow. 

three game winning streak though! gots to love that. 

:clap2:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I guess one thing we should be thankful for is that we survived 2 scares in the past 3 games, in terms of losing control of a blow-out.

I would hope this serves as a lesson for both Skiles and the players. Can't hold anything back, even when you're up 15 or 20. 

I get real concerned about our ability to up the defensive pressure at will. The great defensive teams may get lax every now and then, but they up the ant when they know it counts. But us on the other hand, we tend to let teams score on 4-5 consecutive possessions in the closing minutes. That trend cannot continue.

Not sure if there's such thing as a big win at this point. But I consider this a big win. It gets us back on foot for our massive homestand. Eight home games in a row sounds real nice, especially against mostly weak EC teams. (However, that also means losing those games would be epicly bad.) My hope is that we go at least 6-2 over this stretch (realistically, I wouldn't rule out 7-1) and take an above .500 record into Atlanta late in the month.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

[Game quotes]

"That's the kind of win we need to get," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "When you come on the road like this, no matter how you can get it, you've got to get it." 

"We've got to get better at finishing the game and holding leads," Hinrich said. "But some of those Butler was just on fire." 

"We got some big shots and people had some big plays, but also on the other side we had some plays that we weren't very wise, to say the least," Skiles said. 

"If we're up eight or six with two minutes to go, we've got to keep attacking and realize that we've still got to score," Hinrich said. "Obviously, we've got to get stops and rebounds but we still have to attack and be aggressive offensively."


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Can someone explain what Skiles did with the coaching decisions? Another game of bad rotations? How'd Tyson and Pargo look? Was Big Ben outplayed that bad (box score)

Thanks


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I actually thought Ben had a pretty good game. The Bulls look better every time I see them play -- it's just going to take a while for PJ Brown and Ben Wallace to learn how to work within our team offense and defense. 

I know this sounds stupid, as well, but I love how skiles coached the end of the game. Leaving Ben on the court in a free thow situation, and then taking him out for a quick small lineup when the Hornets needed a three; that's some Phil Jackson type stuff. He also let the Bulls play through a couple of Hornets runs. Given the teams foul trouble; I thought he coached a wonderful, unique game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Can someone explain what Skiles did with the coaching decisions?


Depends on who you ask. As best I can tell, one of his prime flaws is not playing Tyrus and Thabo 60 minutes a game. On the other hand, he's obviously got a major screw loose by letting Tyrus and Thabo on the court in an actual NBA game.

He also needs to stop witholding his magic eternal youth and desire potion from PJ and Ben!



> Another game of bad rotations? How'd Tyson and Pargo look? Was Big Ben outplayed that bad (box score)
> 
> Thanks


Yes, Good, Bad. Not quite that bad, but close.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i wanted kirk to take him out. paul is a *****. yes, i said it.


Looks like the censor bot gotcha, Miz. Surely you don't mean "five stars?" 

I'm still in the first quarter on the playback ... lots of folks dressed like empty chairs in OKC, but I was expecting that given the road conditions. Also its a sort of homecoming for Stacey King, and I like him immensely but sometimes he overdoes it and tonight he's really taken way too many happy pills.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

With a 6 - 9 record, we are sitting at the 7th spot and only 5.5 games from first place.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good win tonight. It's funny reading this thread because at the arena you'd swear the Hornets were absolutely robbed by the officials with the way they were reacting. Funny how that works.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Good win tonight. It's funny reading this thread because at the arena you'd swear the Hornets were absolutely robbed by the officials with the way they were reacting. Funny how that works.


Any interesting first-hand stuff, Patchwork?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Any interesting first-hand stuff, Patchwork?


Nothing involving the players really. Brandon Bass is a friend of mine and he didn't play at all really (less than a minute) even with West and Peja out. He isn't going to be happy about that. 

But I did have this crazy lady sitting next to me. After I told her I was a Bulls fan, she kept hitting my knee and pulling down my hat whenever the Hornets scored, thinking it was funny and friendly. Most annoying lady ever. It was great though because I spent time making loud comments (not yelling, but tame comments that everyone around me can hear) whenever the Bulls scored, like when Nocioni or Hinrich hit a jumper I'd say "Yep, somebody needs to guard that guy" or when Deng spotted up for the baseline jumper I'd say "Definitely can't leave him open there". It was my first time being a fan of the away team at a game, so I tried to enjoy it a little. So anyways, the Bulls built the lead. Hornets start coming back and everyone is standing, crazy lady is yelling loud at me about the comeback and the friends I came with (Hornets fans) and some of the folks around my seats were also looking my direction. 

But when Hinrich hit that top of the key three pointer with the shot clock running down, I lost it. That's when people started heading up the aisles and leaving. It's one thing to be at a home game and have your team hit a shot like that, but the feeling is just as good, if not better when you're at an away game.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Nothing involving the players really. Brandon Bass is a friend of mine and he didn't play at all really (less than a minute) even with West and Peja out. He isn't going to be happy about that.
> 
> But I did have this crazy lady sitting next to me. After I told her I was a Bulls fan, she kept hitting my knee and pulling down my hat whenever the Hornets scored, thinking it was funny and friendly. Most annoying lady ever. It was great though because I spent time making loud comments (not yelling, but tame comments that everyone around me can hear) whenever the Bulls scored, like when Nocioni or Hinrich hit a jumper I'd say "Yep, somebody needs to guard that guy" or when Deng spotted up for the baseline jumper I'd say "Definitely can't leave him open there". It was my first time being a fan of the away team at a game, so I tried to enjoy it a little. So anyways, the Bulls built the lead. Hornets start coming back and everyone is standing, crazy lady is yelling loud at me about the comeback and the friends I came with (Hornets fans) and some of the folks around my seats were also looking my direction.
> 
> But when Hinrich hit that top of the key three pointer with the shot clock running down, I lost it. That's when people started heading up the aisles and leaving. It's one thing to be at a home game and have your team hit a shot like that, but the feeling is just as good, if not better when you're at an away game.


gotta love the triumphant feeling, yep. thanks for the firsthand account.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

SirPatchwork ... what section were you sitting in and I'm sorry you had to put up with Psycho Fan. Was she a middle aged fat lady or something? With a really annoying Okie _ax-seent_?* I dunno, but if someone was sitting next to me and violated my personal space like that (messing with your hat and slapping your knee), I'd've gotten a Ford Center usher.

Oh by the way, did you feel like you were packed like a sardine in those seats? Everybody I know gripes about that about the Ford Center and it's been a complaint since the joint opened.

I'm still not thru playing the game back ... my attention has been diverted by an airing of _The Abominable Dr. Phibes_ on TCM ... sorry.

-----------------
DISCLAIMER: I did not attend the game. While I am a middle aged lady and, um, well, portly, I don't have an accent, and I'd like to think I act civilised.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

madox said:


> Someone notify the league: the Hornets have 1 too many points.
> 
> When Hinrich fouled Paul and the refs called a "clear path" foul they give him 2 free throws and possession instead of just 1. He made both.
> 
> ...



so if the hornets won in OT would the league change the outcome of the game?


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

They changed the clear path foul rule this year I believe. NBA.com must not have put the updated rule up. It is 2 shots and the ball on the side now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> SirPatchwork ... what section were you sitting in and I'm sorry you had to put up with Psycho Fan.


I was in 207. They were the seats right below the suites. We pulled up to the Ford Center about 5:30 and paid 25 dollars a piece. I thought it was a good deal considering that finding 4 seats in a row that aren't nosebleed is usually not possible on that late of notice. 



soonerterp said:


> Was she a middle aged fat lady or something? With a really annoying Okie _ax-seent_?* I dunno, but if someone was sitting next to me and violated my personal space like that (messing with your hat and slapping your knee), I'd've gotten a Ford Center usher.


Nah, she wasn't fat. She was probably in her 50's, could tell she smoked. Think Janiss from Friends plus 20 years. She only did the hat thing once. It wasn't so bad that I needed an usher but she was pretty annoying. During the halftime show she kept saying "watch this it's amazing" every 20 seconds "just watch, seriously watch this" like I didn't hear her the first time. 



soonerterp said:


> Oh by the way, did you feel like you were packed like a sardine in those seats? Everybody I know gripes about that about the Ford Center and it's been a complaint since the joint opened.


The only thing I have to compare it to is the Staples center nosebleed seats, and those seats were far more cramped. The seats I've had for games this year have been pretty cozy. I didn't even think about how much room I had last night so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


Judging from the tone of this thread, you'd think we did lose. Definitely a very bittersweet victory.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, my impressions of the game were that the refs tried to give NOOCH (or at least DWa--errr, Chris Paul) some extra love but the officiating in general was bad. I'll take the win but the Bulls have some things to work out. I was impressed with Mike Sweetney in particular (even more so than Nocioni because everybody knows he can play, whereas Sweetney's ability still seems to be questioned, and yes I think some of that's had to do with his conditioning).

SirPatchwork thanks again for that great game report. Your finding four seats in a row in a good section of the FC says something rather interesting about Hornets attendance in OKC, which by some accounts is down this year, and I think its taking some of the air out of the sails of some folks.

One other thing that annoys the hell out of me about games at the Ford Center -- they go waaaay too overboard with the sound effects and crap. Just tonight I'm switching back and forth between the Big XII Championship game (Nebraska/Oklahoma) and the Bulls/Wizards game ... and maybe it was just the TV broadcast last night but there were times when the SFX would overpower Stacey King and his little friends from Comcast. And in the games I've actually attended at the FC, it's even worse.

I wish I had gone (since I wound up having the night off work) if seats were that readily available but I was too chicken to go out stunt driving on roads I assumed were going to be frozen over again.


----------

